

NASA must immediately cease contact with Russia - bane
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/04/nasa-must-immediately-cease-all-contact-with-russia/

======
informatimago
The USA should immediately cease contact with the rest of the world. The rest
of the world will thank the USA for it. DUH.

